# ,    .

## @

!!
,  ,  .
   .      .    .    100.,  -     250 . (    + ).
-   -,   :   .
 -    ,   -      .         - ,          -   ?     , ..            -   .
   :
60.2-51 
08-60  ( )
01-08 
44 - 60  .
       76 .        ,     60     ?

----------


## AZ 2

> , ..            -   .


  ,        , ,

----------


## @

> 


          ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

-,  
08 - 60  
19 - 60 ,   ?            19    ?

----------


## ..

:
08/76.5      (/)
01/08   
,   /:
76.5/60   
19/60    .
68/19   
 , , .

----------


## @

> 19 - 60


      ?

----------


## ..

.

----------

.
08/76.5      (/)         ?
         01/08    -  ?
 ?

----------


## ..

> .
> 08/76.5      (/)         ?


,   .




> 01/08    -  ?


. 01/08    ,   07/76.5
-         .

----------


## @

> . 01/08


         ,          10 ?
          ,        08/60  ,          ?
   76  60?

----------


## ..

> ,          10 ?


      ?




> ?


 .



> 76  60?


...    76  ? 60-  ,     .

----------


## @

> ?


 




> 76


        ,        08-60

----------


## ..

> ,        08-60


, ,  " " .     .
   08/60  :Smilie:    . .

----------


## @

> 


 :Wow:

----------


## @

:Embarrassment: ?

----------


## @

,      ,        ,            , ..  ?

----------


## AZ 2

> 


.

----------


## @

> .


          1. ( ),       2. ( ),   15000.          ?

----------


## @

(    ). 
  -       ,          , .     201.   102.    99. ,     103.,           .          102.  ?

----------


## AZ 2

:       ,        ,  


> 2..,   15000.


,      2 015 000 .

----------


## @

1.?

----------


## AZ 2

> 1.?


  :yes:

----------


## AZ 2

> 201.


     ?

----------


## AZ 2

> 102.


        ,


> 99.


       ? ?

----------


## @

> ? ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## @

> ,


103.

----------


## @

> 102.    99. ,     103


..  - 201 = 102+99,       201 = 103+98

----------


## @

> ?


   "             (     ),      ". ..        ,       ,       1 ?

----------


## AZ 2

> ,       1 ?


  :yes:

----------


## AZ 2

> ..  - 201 = 102+99,       201 = 103+98


   ?

----------


## AZ 2

> 102.  ?


-,    201 .,

----------


## @

> ?


    ,         ,  2 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> 201 .


 
*AZ 2*  :Smilie:

----------


## AZ 2

,       .

----------


## @

> ,       .


  :Smilie:

----------


## AZ 2

> 


       ,    :Smilie:

----------


## @

> ,


  :Smilie: 
    ,     " 2009.   ,    ( ),       (, ) (. 12 . 171  ). ,             -."       ,    -     ,                 .          ,       :Wow: .

----------


## @

.       4   5   7 .      5,25  (63 ).  ,      ,    ,   5,25,   6 ?
  1 : 63  * 100% = 1,587% , ?
  :
 = 2015000. * 1,587% = 31978,05 .
 = 1000000. * 1,587% = 15870 .
  = 201000 () - 15870 = 185130,    ?

----------


## @

: 
 76      76     -      .
    :
60.2 - 51 = 1124000. 
08 - 60   = 2015000.    
01 - 08   = 2015000.      
01 - 08   = 1000000.      
44 - 60   = 170338,98.     
19 - 60   =  30661,02.    
68 - 19   =   
60 - 51   =  
60.2 - 68 =    
44 - 02   =   
  ?
     "  - "?

----------


## AZ 2

> 01 - 08 = 1000000.


      ?

----------


## AZ 2

> : 
>  76      76     -      .


 ,

----------


## AZ 2

> 44 - 60 = 170338,98.     
> 19 - 60 = 30661,02.


 ,    ,     ,

----------


## @

> ?


       1-.7        .   01-08,      + ,    ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## @

> ,    ,     ,


        ,      ,        44 (..    )?
44 - 60 = 170338,98.      19 - 60 = 30661,02.    ,      ,      .

----------


## ..

> 44 - 60 = 170338,98.      19 - 60 = 30661,02.    ,      ,      .


 44-60  76(60)/60 -    .
 ,      ,     ,       .

----------


## @

> ,      ,     ,       .


    ?

----------


## ..

:



> ,     ,

----------


## ..

.  :Smilie:

----------


## @

> .


,         :Wink:

----------


## Miloserdova

> :
> 08/76.5      (/)
> 01/08   
> ,   /:
> 76.5/60   
> 19/60    .
> 68/19   
>  , , .


  .  - 1 296 000, 
08/76.5   1 296 000
01/08   1 296 000?

----------


## ..

> .  - 1 296 000


 ? -         ?

----------


## @

> 08/76.5   1 296 000


    +  ,      



> 01/08   1 296 000


   ,         ,

----------


## Miloserdova

> ? -         ?


  ,      . -1 636 316

----------


## ..

> ,      . -1 636 316


 
08/76.5 1 636 316 (    ,     )
01/08

----------


## @

> 08/76.5   1 296 000


1636316

----------


## Miloserdova

> +  ,      
> 
>    ,         ,


1 296   - / . 1 636  -..    ?

----------


## @

> 1 296   - / . 1 636  -..


     ?

----------


## Miloserdova

> ?

----------


## ..

,   :
**
08/76       
01/08    
:
76/60    
19/60     .
.../02 

**
 -  -        ( ).      - (     ).
   :

       .

----------


## Miloserdova

[QUOTE= ..;53331386]:
08/76.5      (/)
01/08   
,   /:
76.5/60   
19/60    .
68/19   
 , , .[


 44   ??

----------


## ..

> 44   ??


    ?

----------


## Miloserdova

> ?


  .. 2010   /    
08/60   1098600
19/60  197 000 
01/08  1098600     -  1 296 386          -1 636 316 ( )    44/76,5 ,  19/76,5        44/02

----------


## ..

> 19/60  197 000


 68/19  ?



> 44/76,5 ,  19/76,5


      ?
   ?

----------


## Miloserdova

> 68/19  ?
> 
>       ?
>    ?


 68/19  ?
 2010

----------


## Miloserdova

> 68/19  ?
>  2010

----------


## Olya09

* ..*, *AZ 2*,      .
         ,   

   2010. 
08 60
01-08(    )
19,1 60
   68,219,1   
   -, ,  ,   .     .
        ,          ,

----------


## Olya09

..         ,     .
  ,       ,     ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> ,      ,


..       ,   .

----------


## @

=   - 
   =

----------


## @

> 08 60
> 01-08(    )
> 19,1 60


    19.1 60 -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> 44/76,5 ,  19/76,5


      ,  * ..*      " 44-60  76(60)/60 -    "  :Smilie: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olya09

> =   -


  :Frown:     ,    ()          ( )



> 19.1 60 -  ?


  ,     19,1     ,          /

----------


## @

> 19,1


  :Wink:

----------


## ..

> ..         ,     .


  ,    ,  **  :
1. 
2.    - 




> ,       ,     ,


    .       ,       .

----------


## jkmuf1988

!    :         ,       ,    (  )  .     1 . -    , ,    ..    ?

----------


## Miloserdova

> 68/19  ?
> 
>       ?
>    ?


  .   ?

----------

.   -   . - 500000.      .    1100000(  .. 500000) :       500 000,      .        . ?     ? -  .

----------


## @

> -    , ,    ..


   , ..   ?      :Wow:

----------


## @

> -   . - 500000


     ?

----------

50% ,     3    .              : 1100000. ..     1100000.

----------


## @

> 3


  ?

----------


## @

-  ,      ,   , ..  -   ,         ,      .

----------

.     -  .     499500 ( ..  76194,92) - .        50000  42000.    1056468,06  ..  161156,14 (   .)      76194,92.         84961,22.  -  161156,14.

----------

.      -.  . ,    ,   2   :
1 .   -.  88039 ( 1056468,06/12),      499500-     .
2 .  -.  50000 (       ).       .   ,      161156,14,     84961,22.
,  ,   . , .... :Redface:

----------


## @

> -.  .


       -?

----------


## ..

> (  )


  " "?

----------


## @

,          01 "".  ?

----------


## ..

> 499500 ( ..  76194,92) - .        50000  42000.


       -  .    .
   , :
: 50+15+15+10+10=100
: 20+20+20+20+20=100
 /   (50)     .
  /     (20),          50.
- .

----------


## ..

> ,          01 "".  ?


    . :Smilie:

----------


## @

> .


  ,     , - ,      :Smilie:

----------


## @

> 44-60  76(60)/60 -    .
>  ,      ,     ,       .


       ?

----------


## @

,    
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

:



> ,   :
> 
> 08/76       
> 01/08    
> :
> 76/60    
> 19/60     .
> .../02

----------


## Miloserdova

> :


    ?

----------


## ..

**  1 7.7
 05.01 -        ( ).      - (     ).
   :
 07  05.02 -  
 07 -        .

----------

!
,           -?

----------


## ..

-  .

----------


## Miloserdova

> !
> ,           -?

----------

!
 :
  01/08=       952000, 00
   05.01                                                                        830000,00   

   ?

     (952000,00-830000,00)  122000,00
.. 97/76  122000,00
     20/97     5545,00  (122000,00:22)  
   ?

----------


## ..

> (952000,00-830000,00)  122000,00
> .. 97/76 122000,00
> 20/97 5545,00 (122000,00:22) 
>   ?


, .           .

----------

?

----------


## ..

> ?


   ?       .
             .
        .

----------

:
  952000,00:83=11470,00
 830000,00:83=10000,00
!
 28187,40 ( )  () 10000,00=18187,41

       11470,00
      18187,41
?

----------


## ..

> 28187,40 ( )


   ?    ?  :Smilie:

----------

, 
         33261,14  .. .    22 .

----------


## ..

> 22 .


 



> 952000,00:83


  :Smilie:

----------

..      
,    22  ,      =22  ,   83 
?

----------


## ..

> ?


 .     ?   ?      ?

----------

4
: 
  : 
    !!!!!

----------

.
  ,,  .

----------


## ..

4 :  5-7 .
.259.3 :
"2.         ,    3:
1)     ,      ( ), ,               ( ).
       ,    -   "

----------


## ..

..,  ,  66 ,  . 3      22 .

----------

:
 952000,00:66=14424,00
 830000,00:66*3=37727,00
!
 28187,40 ( )  () 37727,00=-9539,00

      14424,00
      ?

----------


## ..

66? 



> ,  66 ,  . 3      22 .

----------


## ..

, .    22  .
       ?

----------


## ..

,    ,   :



> (952000,00-830000,00)  122000,00
> .. 97/76 122000,00
> 20/97 5545,00 (122000,00:22)

----------

, -,  .

----------


## ..

?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miloserdova

> 


          .   ???  :Wink:

----------

07-       
   ??????
 28187 - ()37727= -9540
   ?

----------


## ..

> ?


 ,    .
  ,          ,        .
  ,   ,      :
                .

----------


## ..

,    ,   .

----------


## @

> .   ???

----------


## @

> .


   97 ?

----------


## @

> .


    =    -   ,    =    -   ?  :Wink:  
 ,    ,       ,    .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> =    -   ,


 .      , ..   =    .



> =    -   ?


              .

----------


## Miloserdova

> .      , ..   =    .
> 
>               .


,   ?      -.     .  -,       :Redface:

----------


## @

> ,


       ,      -  .  ,      -     ,        :Wink:

----------


## @

:
1 :
60.2 51 = 1 124 550,00 
68.2 76 = 171 541,53 
08  76.5 = 2 073 511,25  + ,  
01.01 = 2 073 511,25
76.5 60.1 = 11 199,99  
19  60.1 = 2 016,00 
68.2 19 = 2 016,00
*?* 60.2 = 6 111,68    
76 68.2 = 6 111,68  

2 :
01  08    = 2 073 511,25
05.01 01.01 = 1 944 915,20
76.5 51 = 108 932,77    
76.5 60.1 = 170 799,95   
19 60.1 = 30 743,99 
68.2 19 = 30 743,99
*?* 60.2 = 93 203,20  
76 68.2 = 14 217,44  

3 :
76.5 51 = 108 932,77
76.5 60.1 = 170 799,95
19 60.1 = 30 743,99 
68.2 19 = 30 743,99
*?* 60.2 = 93 203,20    
76 68.2 = 14 217,44  
44 02 = 32 912,88   
07 05.02 = 30 871,67   
90.7 44 = 32 912,88    
07 = 139 928,28

----------


## ..

> 01.01 = 2 073 511,25


   .



> ? 60.2 = 6 111,68    
> 76 68.2 = 6 111,68


 6 111,68?    



> 76.5 60.1 = 11 199,99  
> 19  60.1 = 2 016,00

----------


## @

> .


   , ..            ?





> 6 111,68?    
> :  @76.5 60.1 = 11 199,99  
> 19  60.1 = 2 016,00


-           ,    ,        ,    ,     . 
-   = 13 215,99 ..  ,  6 111,68   ,  7 104,31       ,    - = 201 543,94  ,   93 203,20  ,    108340,74.  




> ? 60.2 = 6 111,68    
> 76 68.2 = 6 111,68


   , 
  76 68.2 = 932,29

----------


## ..

> , ..


 .



> -   = 13 215,99 ..  ,  6 111,68   ,  7 104,31


   /      ?
   : 
76.5 60.1 = 11 199,99  
19  60.1 = 2 016,00 
68.2 19 = 2 016,00
60.1 60.2 = 13 215,99    
76 68.2 = 2 016,00

----------


## @

> ?


  :yes: 



> 60.1 60.2 = 13 215,99    
> 76 68.2 = 2 016,00


           -,    .
 -    ,        ? 60.2
     60.2,         60.2,     ,   60.1,     ,  76.5       .

----------


## ..

> ,   60.1,


 .    ?
60.2 51 = 1 124 550,00 
76.5 60.1 = 11 199,99  
19  60.1 = 2 016,00 
60.1 60.2 = 6 111,68 ( 11 199,99+2 016)  
 6 111,68,       ,
 (11 199,99+2 016),  60.1 .

----------


## @

> 6 111,68,


       ,   ,     .
 :Wow: 
        ?

----------


## ..

.  :Big Grin:

----------


## @



----------


## @

,   ,   ,     +

----------


## ..

,     /    1 124 550=?
  19-    /    ?

----------


## @

> /    1 124 550=


  :yes: 



> 19-    /

----------


## ..

-  :Smilie:    ""  .
..     19-,       ,        .
    .
  :
60.2/51  / 
76.5/60.1  /
19/60.1    /
60.1/60.2

----------


## @

> 76.5/60.1  /
> 19/60.1    /


    1    13215,99,

----------


## ..

1 
68.2/76 171 541,53    
68.2/19        2 016         /
76/68.2     2 016        
2-6 
68.2/19        30 743=99     /
76/68.2     30 743=99    
7 
68.2/19        30 743=99     /
76/68.2     15 805=58    
      /

----------


## ..

> 1    13215,99,


 ?     ,   ,   .     :Smilie:

----------


## @

> 68.2/76 171 541,53


 ,     ?

----------


## ..

> ,     ?


, ,    /   /.
 #144      :
76/68.2   ,      .

----------


## @

: 1 
60.2 51 = 1 124 550,00 
68.2 76 = 171 541,53 
08  76.5 = 2 073 511,25  + ,  
01.01 = 1 944 915,20
76.5 60.1 = 11 199,99  
19  60.1 = 2 016,00 
68.2 19 = 2 016,00
60.1 60.2 = 11 199,99+2 016,00

----------


## ..

, :
76/68.2 2 016=

----------


## @

> 76/68.2     15 805=58


 ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

:
1 :                              2 016,00
2-6 : 5 * 30 743,99 = 153 719,95
7 :                            15 805,58

                                171 541,53

----------


## @

7 .
        : "          - ,          ,    ,   ", ..   12 .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> :
> 1 :                              2 016,00
> 2-6 : 5 * 30 743,99 = 153 719,95
> 7 :                            15 805,58
> 
>                                 171 541,53


     ,     7 ,   ?

----------


## ..

> 


    :         ,        (, ),    ". 
 ,            :Smilie: 



> 7 ,


   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## ..

.        /  :Smilie:

----------


## @

..         60.2,        -,         , ..  .

----------


## ..

:yes:

----------


## @

> ,


  :Smilie: 



> 


      ,

----------


## @

* ..*,       :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ..

> 


  :yes:

----------


## @

:Smilie: ,       ,         :Wink:

----------

> .     -  .     499500 ( ..  76194,92) - .        50000  42000.    1056468,06  ..  161156,14 (   .)      76194,92.         84961,22.  -  161156,14.


 ,  .  2 -   ,     .           "   ..."      :
1.           -     ?
2.           -  ,       ?
3.       ,    -  ? 
4.          (499500  50000) 
   .

----------


## Miloserdova

> 


 ,           ,   2010       ,   ? :Frown:

----------


## ..

> ,           ,   2010       ,   ?


-  .  , .  .
         2010 . ,    .
 ,    .. ... :Frown:

----------


## @

> -


  :yes: 




> 


  -   ,   .
     ,   ,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## @

> -  ,       ?


      .        -  ,    ?

----------


## @

> ,    -  ?


         ,    .

----------

> .        -  ,    ?


   -.     ,       ?
   : -     499500  17 ,   -  23 .-  ?

----------


## @

> : -     499500  17 ,   -  23 .-  ?


-         ,    :Wink:

----------


## ..

> -         ,


     " ".   /    18%/118%  :Smilie:

----------

.  .    . , . (    10,      :Frown:    )
,  / - 62362,75 /
         / - 47775,42 /
           96676,68 / ( )
 48943,68  /   .   /?

----------

!!!  !!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:     -  ! !!!

----------


## ..

> /?


            .    -  .

----------

> -         ,


        "   ..."     -   18%. ,      . :Redface: 
 :     (      ),     499500--       ?     .
          ( ,       )?

----------


## @

> ,


       -?



> 499500--


    ? 
  .259 "        1-  ,   ,        ".

----------

> -?
> 
>     ? 
>   .259 "        1-  ,   ,        ".


  22 ., -   17 .

    ,      .     . -      499500      .   @

----------


## cleose

, ,     -,   -      ,   ,    ..
"   
()" -    ,       .  ."
  ,   ,    ?

----------


## _

,  !     .        .       ,    .       ?     ?

----------


## ..

> 


 ?



> ?


,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## @

> ,   .


  :Wink:

----------


## @

> -


    2011.     ()   ...  .

----------


## @

> 


  ,        :Wink:

----------


## @

> -      499500


          .              ,     ,     ,      -    17.05.

* ..*  :Embarrassment:  



> -      499500

----------

,   ,     ?

----------


## Miloserdova

> 


    .       2010 
 08  76    
 19  76  197 000 .           1 8.2      ?  . :Frown:

----------


## ..

> -      499500


-.    /      .  ,   - (?).       .
    -    ,   .

----------


## cleose

> 2011.     ()   ...  .


! ,  -  ,    .

----------


## ..

> ,   ,     ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=407933
#22

----------

> -.    /      .  ,   - (?).       .
>     -    ,   .


  .   -  .

----------


## _

> ?
> 
> ,   .


      -     . ,     .   ,       -  ,        ?         :quest:

----------


## ..

:      ?         , .
     ,    .     ..
   .

----------


## _

> :      ?         , .
>      ,    .     ..
>    .


  :  -. ,      :Wow:   ,  .     ,    ,      .    ?

----------


## @

> :  -


     - :Wink: 




> ,


           . -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Silver Lynx

..,    ,       . /   3- ,          36 ,   /    . /   ,   .          (   ),           6-     .   ,       36 ,   38 ... -    ...    ?

----------


## _

> -      .
> 
>            . -


     .  ,   ?

----------


## @

> .  ,   ?


       ,         :Wink:

----------


## @

* ..*,          -,         ,    ,           -?

----------


## ..

> -?


, ,           . ..    ,   , -. 
   ? ,  20-,  30-.    ?

----------


## ..

> (   ),           6-     .


...             (1 703 314,31 - 1 444 491,53)  ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## @

> ?


      ,    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Silver Lynx

> ...             (1 703 314,31 - 1 444 491,53)  ,    ,   ,    .


 ..     ...   ,    ,    ...
 36        ?         ...

----------


## Olya09

*Silver Lynx*,      36.      .     2     .      9    !  :Frown:    ...  (.. )
   -1   -     .0860
0108  ,
76,560,1  .
  .76,551

    -      .68,219,01

  , ,   .  ,         ?
1)   (.)     . , ???
2)   :     , _-      .
     ,   ,  ,      ...       9    ,     -,    ,  ,        ,    ?

* ..*,      -    ?

----------


## Silver Lynx

1


> )   (.)     . , ???


     ,    :  7.7.   07.4,  8-,         



> .  ,         ?


     ,   ....       ,   ,   ,     ,       ,     +  ...   ...

----------


## ..

> ..,      -    ?


    /    ,      ()        ( 04.09  1 7.7)    .

----------


## Olya09

, ...

----------

8,2?

----------


## Silver Lynx

..,        7.7.?   -  ....
01.01 - 1 703 314,41 (  )
05.01 - 1 444 491,53 (  )
     68.4.2  77 20%       - 51764,58 .
     07.04  05.02 - 38012,94
      07.04 - 20886,96 .
            ...
   -  ?
    .

----------


## @

> 01.01 - 1 703 314,41 (  )


  :Embarrassment: , 01.01    

01.01 - 1 444 491, 53
05.01 01.01 - 1 444 491,53

----------


## Silver Lynx

,    ?    ,    ....
       ? -          ?       01.01....  -     ,     ,     ...

----------


## @

> 


       97  97 76     
        ,      :Smilie: ,

----------


## @

20 97

----------


## Silver Lynx

...         



> 20 97


       ,     
  :  ,  ...    
     ?

----------


## @

> ,


 100    -
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Silver Lynx

, @      :Smilie: 
,      ...

----------


## @

> ,      ...


  :Wink:

----------


## ..

> ..,        7.7.?   -  ....
> 01.01 - 1 703 314,41 (  )
> 05.01 - 1 444 491,53 (  )
>      68.4.2  77 20%       - 51764,58 .
>      07.04  05.02 - 38012,94
>       07.04 - 20886,96 .
>             ...
>    -  ?
>     .


,   :
 01           1 703 314,41 
 05.01   1 444 491,53 
 04.09      258 822,88          .
    :
 68.4.2  77 258 822,88 * 20%    
 09  68.4.2 258 822,88 * 20%     
 , ,      /           .

----------


## Silver Lynx

-      ...      :
 01 1 703 314,41 
 05.01 1 444 491,53 
    01.05      09  68 20%       
           ,         :
 07.4 
 44.1  
 99   44.1    
           /

----------


## Olya09

*Silver Lynx*,   :Embarrassment:       -      -1         ,,..        ?      08,4...        .
     91,2 ,?     .         -1     97 ...  36   ,

----------


## Silver Lynx

Olya09,   ,     ...
 ,     ,           :Smilie: 
   -    
  -    -  
               .          :yes:

----------


## @

> -    -


  :Wink:

----------


## Silver Lynx

,     -1

----------


## @

> -1


     -   +   :Embarrassment: ,         :Wink:

----------


## Silver Lynx

...   -       ...   ,    ?  :Wow: 
 ,    ,         ...

----------


## @

> -


  :Wink:      ,     .
 :Smilie: ?

----------


## Miloserdova

> ,     .
> ?


  ,   .     01 ,       .? :Frown:

----------


## ..

> .?


  :yes:

----------


## Miloserdova

> 


 ,        :Love:

----------


## ___

:     ..
   \   .       ,  ,          .
 -   ,       .

..        ,   -    08,       .  2008-2009   ,   ,   - ??

: 
\  379 870,00 ( ),  ..      - 143 576,00 ( )

: 
20 76.5  200 249,15 ((379870-143576)/118*100=200249,15) 
19 76.5  36044,85 (200249,15*18%)     
08.4  76.5  121 674,58 (143576/118*100=121674,58)  -
19  76.5  21901,42 (121674,58*18%)      -
68 19  57 946,27 (36044,85+21901,42)

----------


## Oksit

?    

1. . .   -     ..?

2. . .   -   . +  ?

3.       ?

4.        ?           ?

 :Frown:

----------


## @

> . .   -     ..


  :yes: 
 :Wink: 




> . .   -   . +


  :yes: 





> 


  :yes: 





> 


  :yes: 
  -

----------


## Oksit

(    )   :

-   *. * -   (. . =    + . .)  *?*

-   *. * -    (. . = ..    / ) *?*

*?????????*

----------


## ..

> -   .  -      (. . =    + . .)   ?


  :yes:  




> -   .  -


   -     



>

----------


## Oksit

.. ,   :           . 

-    ?

          ,    . -   ,          .-

    -   , .. ..        . -.                . -

 - :-(

----------


## ..

> . -


 -      ?

----------


## Oksit

> -      ?


 -   :Smilie:    -

 - 
         ?
        ?
     153410120,

----------


## ..

> ?


 



> ?


, ,      .

----------


## Oksit

> , ,      .


    = 3- 5   -1
   27  2011
-1    31.05.11
  -  
  -   
  - 28.03.14
  - 31.03.14
    ,   ..   .?

----------


## ..

> ,   ..   .?


 , .  37 .

----------


## Oksit

> , .  37 .


  !


  .        ,      02.06.11, -     .

-    
-    -         *???????*

----------


## ..

> .        ,      02.06.11


?




> -


  :yes: 



> -    -         ???????


 - ,     :Smilie:  -,   ,    ,    . 
-,     ,        /=0,   .     .
 ,  ,



> ,

----------


## Oksit

> ?
> ,


 




> ,        ,


          ? :-(

----------


## ..

> ?


.      .  :Frown:

----------


## Oksit

( -1   ) ?
08/76 -   . 
01/08 -     
76/02 -     ,         
          26,44 ( ,  )  60


 -     ,

----------


## ..

> 08/76 -   . 
> 76/02 -


       .



> 26,44 ( ,  )


,     :Smilie:      ,    ...
  , 
-264:



> ,  ,    ,   , ,      , :
>   -  ()


.

----------


## Oksit

-      
*       ?*




> .


     (.+.-) ?        ?
    -          (. )



> ,         ,    ...


* ,     ?*

----------


## ..

> 


  :Smilie:     " "?

----------


## Oksit

> " "?


      -        ,   ..
       -    ....,    .

----------


## @

> -    ....,    .


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Olya09

,   :Embarrassment:   2      2 2011!!!
         -      ,     07,4.          ...
  :   -1 ,    ,   -        ,..         ?!  ...
 :Wow:

----------


## ..

> ?


     ,   .



> 07,4.


  ?

----------


## Olya09

-   04.09  07,04,1?

----------


## Olya09

> ,   .


   -1        ?     ?         ?

----------


## ..

(   :Smilie:  )
 :    15  17.02.97
 :  .
  ,     ,          ( )    08/76 ".-"
 ( 01/08).
   :
  76 ".-"   76 (60) ( ).
  19   76 (60) ().

----------


## ..

,   ,         ...., ..  - ,   , ,    .
,    ,  ,    () ,    ,       .

----------


## Oksit

> .


,  :
08/76 -   .  + .-
01/08 -   -
76/02 -  . + .- (   . 76 )

 :
20 (26,44) / 60 - .



> ,         ,    ...


, -      -   
 ....     ,
     ,     -           ,   -    .

----------


## ..

> 


   ?    :Smilie:

----------

,!!!              ().      1?  ?

----------

,!!!              ().      1?  ?[/quote]

* ..*,

----------


## ..

> 


   ?      ?

----------


## Olya09

.
  :
 1)    /         -  ?
2)    /      -   ?* ..*,

----------


## Olya09

,      
76,5 25191  51(   76,5   )
68,2 19,1 5692 ( /   37317)      ..    :Embarrassment:    .
 02 42118.05,02=42118

----------


## @

* ..* 
:
 08  76 = 2 073 511,25
 01.01 = 1 944 915,25
 01  08 = 2 073 511,25
 05.01  01.01 = 1 944 915,25
 76  60 = 170 799,95
 44  02 = 32 912,88
 01.01  05.02 = 30 871,67,      :  07  05.02 = 30 871,67
 90.7  44 = 32 912,88
      07 = 170 799,95 - 30 871,67 = 139 928,28?

----------


## Olya09

76  60 = 170 799,95 -  ,?
      60  76



> 07  05.02 = 30 871,67


  ...
      ...

----------


## @

> 76  60 = 170 799,95 -  ,

----------


## @

> 01.01  05.02 = 30 871,67


    ,       ?

----------


## Olya09

*@*,    :yes:              ? 1) 2)

----------


## Olya09

> @ 01.01  05.02 = 30 871,67    ,       ?


   ?              ,      ...

----------


## @

> 


 ,  ,

----------


## @

> 


   ,

----------


## Olya09

> ,


.      / .      ,  ...    
  ,    .  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> ,    .  ?


   ,       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## @

> 07  05.02


       ?

----------


## Olya09

> ?

----------


## @

> 


     ,     , ..     ,   
         : 01.01 05.02

----------


## cleose

, , ,   ,   ,       .
    91-76()
      97       ( ?)
    76( )    ,         ?, ..       .
 1   ,              76 ?
    -   (  )?

----------


## Matorka

!   :      (-),   ,   .   ,    .        ,       ,    -   -500  ,  -   - 1000 ,    001-500 , 01.102.1 - 500   1060-  - 1000                 .     ?     -  2  ,  - - 10 . .,        ,      (    ,   ?)    ?

----------


## Miloserdova

[QUOTE=Matorka;53398726] (    ,   ?)

----------


## Matorka

?

----------


## Miloserdova

> ?


    - ,   .  ,  ,   01 -

----------


## Matorka

,    ,   2 -        ,       10 ,      10    , ..   40 .?           ?

----------


## cleose

, ,  ,   ,   40000 .     26       ?         ?

----------


## Olya09

*cleose*,     (           08)
,    :Smilie: -           ? 25 76,5 (          )
  ...(  , )

----------


## cleose

*Olya09*, .
  ,      ,    ,   ,       26 ? 76-51, 26-76?

----------


## ..

> -           ?


       .
          .

----------


## @

> ..


 262    :Embarrassment:  :Love:

----------


## ..

> 01.01  05.02 = 30 871,67,      :  07  05.02 = 30 871,67


  :yes: 



> 07 = 170 799,95 - 30 871,67 = 139 928,28?


  :yes: 
  ,   , ,    ,          .

----------


## ..

,            (2 073 511,25 *?*)       (1 944 915,25 *?*)       ,    ,   .

----------


## @

* ..*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 





> ,   , ,    ,          .


        ( 138),            ,       97?  :Wink:

----------


## ..

> 97?


  :yes:   .

----------


## @

> .


  :Wow:

----------

2011.
  60  51 
     . 
     91,2  60?

----------

. 
- ,     .
    : 
1.       . 19    ,   ,    -,        -   ?

----------


## ..

> 1.       . 19    ,   ,    -,        -   ?


.  :yes:

----------

! )

----------

.        .     .     200 .       220   .                      ,    ?

----------

. , ,   ,     .

    /. /    ,  , .  ,  .    .     -       .

    : 
-  -    -    
-   -      -   . 

(  ,       )

     -  , , , ,   .      . (     )   . 

  ,    ,        /?   ?    -?
   -  .  .

      ? , .

----------


## ..

> -       .





> -


      /?



> /?   ?    -?


  :
1.  ,  /   -   .
2.  /    -   .
3.      -       .

----------

> /?


,     ,      .




> :
> 1.  ,  /   -   .


 

2.  /    -   .




> 3.      -       .


 ,    .     -   ,    ( )       /...

       ?

----------


## ..

> ?


             .

----------

,   ,   ? . )

----------

-   . , ,  ,   ?

 /  , /   

1. 15.06
  172000 ( -) 
76,6-51 - 172000
68,2 - 76. (  )

2. 22.06
   (/)
08.4 - 76,5      ,    ..
01.2-08,4

3. 30.06
 .    9900.    -. ( -   ()   ( )
76,6-51 9900
76,5-76,6 8389,83
19,1-76,6 1510,17
68,2-19,1 1510,17

4.  ( )

-   -     45420,03 ( )
-  -    39489,00 ( )

 :
4.1 
76,6-51 39489 
68,2-76. - 6023,75 (-  )

4.2
76,5-76,6 38491,55 (  -   )
19.1-76,6 6928,48

76. -68,2 6928,48 ( )
68,2 - 19,1 6928,48

----------


## ..

?

----------

,  :

25.07 39489
25.08 39489
25.09 39489
25.10 39489
25.11 39489
25.12 39489
01.01 35919

 ..

 2,7 
           ,    .

----------

23.09.2011 14:18  23.09.2011 15:02

----------

> ,            (2 073 511,25 *?*)       (1 944 915,25 *?*)       ,    ,   .


..        . .    ,       ...   ? 
       1 ,   3. 
                (. .- . ),   1     ,     2         . 
 ..,   .

----------


## ..

> 1 ,   3.


    :
  .
,    ,    (      -    ).

----------


## pasia0

,   . 
       ,      . 
30.05.11  /   - 530 000, 00.
26.06.11    (001)
20.07.11     98 000,00
30.07.11  /  118 000, 00
   :
60.2/51 -530 000,00
68.02/76 - 80 847,00
60.2/51 - 98 000,00
44/60.1 - 118 000,00
19.04/60,1 - 21 240,00
60,1/60,2 - 118 000,00


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> 44/60.1 - 118 000,00
> 19.04/60,1 - 21 240,00
> 60,1/60,2 - 118 000,00


    118000,  118000+21240=139240?




> 30.05.11  /   - 530 000, 00.


    ?

----------


## pasia0

:Embarrassment: 
 530 000,00   -

----------


## ..

> 530 000,00   -


            ?        .

----------


## Radugabuh

?      . 
     26.09.11. 6 .     2    60 .     .    /     2   /    60 .      01 .       .

1.         .            ( 6 )(      05.10)  ?
       .       ?
2.      4,1    5 .( 7-10 )    108  (9 )   .  3.  108/3=36       .   ? ,         600  .   0,5.  -       .  ?       ?    .

----------


## ..

> 1.         .            ( 6 )(      05.10) ?






> .       ?


...  



> ?






> ,         600  .   0,5.  -       .  ?

----------


## Radugabuh

,  "--"   ? ?    ?  ,       .          4 (     )      2 . ?      .

----------


## ..

> ?


 , -.



> ,


  :Smilie: 



> ?

----------


## Radugabuh

, .

----------


## pasia0

> ?        .


   ,   .

   ,     60,2/51,   /  76     ???

----------


## ..

> 60,2/51,   /  76     ???


60.2/51 
76.5/60.1 
19/60.1 
60.1/60.2

----------


## pasia0

60,2/51 
44/76,5 /
76,5/60,2 -    
 -

----------


## ..

> 44/...


   ,  .
     , ..      .

----------


## pasia0

????

----------


## ..

> ????


 ?
08/76     
01/08
:
76/60   
19/60    
44(20, 26...)/02

----------


## pasia0

> ?
> 08/76     
> 01/08
> :
> 76/60   
> 19/60    
> 44(20, 26...)/02


     ,           :Redface:

----------


## ..

> 


,   :Smilie: 
   ,       76,    60 ?

----------


## pasia0

60

----------


## ..

> 60


  ?   60 .

----------


## pasia0

:Love:

----------


## Inga_rzn

.    (   ), /           /.    ,     ?        -  ?

----------


## ..

> ,     ?


 (  etc)        .

----------

,  !
    .
 : 
   :948728,81.
   : 1233800,71. (  1217853,68+  15947,03)
1)     01.01    01.01 ( ) 1217853,68
                                                  01.01 (  ) 948728,81
    269124,88       09   53824,98.
      .
  ?
2)        07.04.01.     .
       68   .
 ..   ,           68      *20%.
,  -  ?
 !.

----------

.      ...

----------

- ,    ,     (   ).
            .     :
.08   
.26    

     .

   ,       ,        .     .    .

----------


## ..

,      ,          .

----------

* ..*, 

,    .    .

----------


## Inga_rzn

,     ,   .
 60.2  51  350856 ( .  53520,41)   
 08.4  60.1 1828969,35 (+ -  )
 60.1  60.2 350856  
 60.1  76.5 41419,12 (  )
 68.2  19.3 7455,44 (  ) 
. 76.5  51 48874,56 ( )  .

      .     /
      ,     , . 53520,41.   ?

----------


## ..

> ,     , . 53520,41.


-    ,     .

----------


## Inga_rzn

.

----------


## ..

,  ,      .

----------


## ..

?

----------


## ..

.
  (  )   :
76.5 / 51  350856
         (  ,      ,       (?)
60.1 / 76.5  297 335=59 ( )

..,    /   76.5,        .

----------


## Inga_rzn

.         48874,56( )*36 +   350856. ( ).          .

----------


## ..

> .


.      : , ...
  -         /   ( ).

----------


## Inga_rzn

.     :
    .

----------


## ..

...
            ?
  .    -  350 856=
.

----------


## Inga_rzn

,  ,     .  .       .

----------


## ..

.




> 60.2  51 350856 ( .  53520,41)


 



> 76.5 / 51 350856


  ,    .
        .

----------


## sidisa

> 1 
> 68.2/76 171 541,53    
> 68.2/19        2 016         /
> 76/68.2     2 016        
> 2-6 
> 68.2/19        30 743=99     /
> 76/68.2     30 743=99    
> 7 
> 68.2/19        30 743=99     /
> ...


 ,        -  ,  ,       ,           ?

----------


## ..

> ,


 ,  .        .  ,  , .  :Smilie:

----------


## Inga_rzn

.
   ,      .     . 
1.    ,    .        ?
2.         ?
  18  .

----------


## ..

> 


   ?



> 1.    ,    .


/   ?



> 2.        ?


  - .
  -  +       .

----------


## Inga_rzn

.

          .    .

----------


## ..

> .


           .
      .
         .(#349).

----------


## Inga_rzn

:


 01.01-    
        ,      
07.04.1    .


07.04.1-.05.02 -
.07.04.1 -

----------


## ..

.
  ,     ,         .

----------


## Inga_rzn

,   .      .
    .     35000,   22000,        ?

----------


## ..

> ?


.
         ,   , .

----------


## Inga_rzn

,         .   48 ,    1 .


 01  08.4 292297,09
 01.01 265630,51


 60  76.5- 3891,58 .
 07.04.1-3891,58 


 60  76.5- 23738,74 .
 26  02.1- 6089,52    
 07.04.1  05.02 -5533,97   
 07.04.1  -18204,77  (23728,74 -5533,97   )  .    .       .

      . :Frown:

----------


## ..

> 


 .  :Smilie: 




> ,     ,         .


        ,   .   ,       ,     ,      .

----------


## silkinao

!         (.  ).          1 180 000 .       1 707 882,56  (  .  18% - 260524,42 .)    3 .     488 530,01  (  .  18% - 74 521,52 .)     75 800 .   5 420 .      1 000 .     59 525,65 .
    :

1.  76  51 - 488 530,01     . .
2.  76  51 - 1 000  . 
3.  60  51 - 75 800  
4.  60  51 -5 420  

5.  08  76 - 1 449 458,14      
6.  19  76 - 260 524,42   
7.  08  76 - 1 000      
8.  01  08 - 1 450 458,14    
9.  76  76 - 488 530,01      
10  68  19 - 74 521,52     . 

     3-       36 .    .      40 262,73 .

     :
1.  76  51 - 59 525,65   
2.  44  76 - 10 182,74      
3.  44  02 - 40 262,73   
4  19  76 - 9 080,18     
5  68  19 -9 080,18     

       ???        , .    .              ??? -

----------


## Inga_rzn

?       ,    ,      ,     48 .     ?

----------

.     / (- ).  .          -   .     .     . ?

----------


## ..

> ?


    :
 05.01 265630,51
 04.09 265630,51 (292297,09-265630,51) 
        -   .
 , ,       ,     ,           (  ).
    ""   :Smilie: 
 ,    .

----------


## ..

> ** , .    .


       ?

----------


## Inga_rzn

?
 07.04.1  -18204,77  (23728,74 -5533,97   )

----------


## ..

> ?


 ""  ,   .

----------


## Inga_rzn

::flirt::

----------

!        ,   , , !    ,      ,  .       ,   .    ,  -       : "      ,          ,    ,    ".
   ,          ,      ?    ?

----------

,     . 
 .     / (- ).  .          -   .     .     .      ?

----------


## Inga_rzn

> :
>  05.01 265630,51
>  04.09 265630,51 (292297,09-265630,51) 
>         -   .
>  , ,       ,     ,           (  ).
>     ""  
>  ,    .


 ,  +       ,   .    ?

----------


## ..

, ,                    ,         (     ) ..

----------


## Inga_rzn

.   ?

----------


## ..

?
         .      ,    .

----------


## Inga_rzn

,   ,    , .   .      .

----------


## 2

* ..*,    ,    18,            ?       ,  ?      ,     ,     60/76      ?    ,   .  -  ,       ?

----------


## 2

,  ,   .

----------


## ..

> ,     ,     60/76      ?


...         (60 (76) / 51).          ,  76/60 .




> ?


  :
-259.3
2.         ,    3:
1)     ,      ( ), ,               ( ).
       ,    -   ;

----------


## 2

* ..*,   ,     ?   ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> ?


     -18,  .
  ,      ,   , .
                   .
   ,   20%,   :
68/77 ,       
09/68 ,             .
- .

----------


## 2

> ,   20%,   :
> 68/77 ,       
> 09/68 ,


   ,      97  ?        ?    ...

----------


## ..

> ...


?          ?

----------


## 2

,    :Embarrassment: .   ,     786068,61,   - 632966,10.   ,        - 632966,10 +  153102,51. 


> ?


         .

----------


## ..

.    =+     
120	150=100	+ 50	-30
120	150=100	+ 50	-30
120	100=100	+ 0	+20
120	100=100	+ 0	+20
120	100=100	+ 0	+20

600	600=500	+ 100	  0

----------


## ..

> .


    -.            .          ?

----------


## 2

,    : 
1.     -     786068,61,   632966,10 +  153102,51, . 
2.  :   -  ,     -.  ,     31 . , -   37 .=17107,19  ,      31000-17107,19=13892,81,   36 .,  13892,81*36=500 141,16,            153 102,51.  ,    ,         13 892,81     11 , ?   25       .  ?      :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> 31000-17107,19=13892,81


-  ,         31 ..




> ?


        :   ,   , , .
         (    )  ,     .

----------


## 2

> -  ,         31 ..


 ,      ,  ,     89 .,  31 (     )    6 -    .       :Smilie:

----------


## 2

,      :Stick Out Tongue:      ,      ,          ,     : 
1.              15      (   , ..    )
2.  ,        , ..     ( ,  ,      )   +,       . ,      .       :Frown:

----------


## 2

,       ?  :Big Grin:     ,        + 11           , ,    ,  .   ,   ,      :Cool:

----------


## ..

> ,


 !  :Big Grin:

----------

!
   ,        )))
  ,   3 ,  3,11,2011      -  3,11,2011.    779792,08  .  118951,33,  ..    8684,63  1324,77,   494314,98.    5550,   19943,05  ..  3042,16
    5,12,2011           470338,98(   ) 
   17,12,2011
   :
27,11,2011    87493,75  13346,50
76,05  - 76,05    -87493,75 
76    51 87493,75 
68 76 13346,50  

08 76  - 660840,75   
19 76  118951,33  



    6
01 08 660840,75

 91,02 68,10 2000
                  68,10 51 2000 
  6       
 1 8,2         
    1/72*100%=1,3889
660840,75*1,3889=9178,42   
         494314,98*1,3889=6865,54

20 02 9178,42    
     6865,54???

 76  76    19943,05
68 19 3042,16    

13346,65    /36 =370,74
76 6802 370,74
6802 19 370,74

            1,    ,   , 

    ,     ,      ,   
!!!

----------


## Nastya85

.    ,    .    18/02. 15  2011.  , ,         300 000 .,     ,    .   ,       .    1 344 027,8. (-205021,19)
      :
1.	      397800 ., 
76.5   51  - 397800
2.	 ..    397800 .,      
3.	  ,        60681.36, 
4.	26.12.11       
5.	      (  )
 08.04  76.5  1139006, 61       
   ,  ,    (   ),   18.2

 19.01  76.5  205021,19
      ,        ?
6.	   01 08  2 194 762,71    ,   ,       ,  .

    ?    ?
  ,   .
       .

----------

!

     31,12,11       27,12,11 ,     
  ?
   1,12,11

----------

, ,    .
    ,     .    .           22 ,   ,    87   .3,   ,  ?   65     .3,                ?

----------


## @

.
-    .  .
  ,       ( )    .          .         .       , ..    01   02  .          ,      () .

----------


## _

> :
> 08/76.5      (/)
> 01/08   
> ,   /:
> 76.5/60   
> 19/60    .
> 68/19   
>  , , .


!
   (  ).          ,    ,    .
  ,       ,        10.05.12,           - 1 120 000  .
  2   700 000 (  ),      .
,          ,   ,    .
   :
60/51 - 700 000 . 2  
08/60- 1 120 000 ( - )
01/08 - 1 120 000 (  .)

         .
,     
44/60 - 700 000 (     ,   60      1 120 000 .
        1 407 000 .
 ,     ...

----------


## ..

> 120 000  .


      ?

         .              ,  .

----------


## _

, !
    .
         ,   ,    -     10.05.12?     ,      .
     ?
   44/60 (76,5)?

----------


## ..

> 


.    ,     ?

----------


## _

.

----------


## ..

> .


    :



> ..  
> :
> 08/76.5      +   (/)
> 01/08   
> ,   /:
> 76.5/60   
> 19/60    .
> 68/19   
> *76.5/60  
> ...


     .

----------


## _

\  ,  ..!
 08/76.5  01/08  ?
    ,       ,        .
76.5/60 -   ,          ?
68/19   .
    60 ?

----------


## _

> 60 ?


,  .
       ,    ?
97  -    ?
 :Frown:

----------


## ..

> 97  -    ?


?
   , :
08/76 ( 01/08)     
76/60    
    /  76  ""
    -

----------


## _

,          .
   44/60 -    ,   60 .
 ,
08/76  - 1 120 000
01/08 - 1 120 000.
60/51 - 700 000  
76/60 - 700 000  
   1 400 000   ()
,      700 000 .

44/60 - 700 000
   .
       ?

----------


## ..

.
  :



> .


  ,          ,   ,       .           (1 120 000)  .4 .346.6  .

----------


## _

,  ,      .  ,                , -      ,           ,      .
 ,          ,        .

----------


## umko

,   . ,      . 
  - , . 30.06.12     .    13000. 
   ,       01- "  "  01 " ".    ,         .  ,   ,     ,   ?
      !!!    ,     .     -    13000.   .          ????   13000        ,  . ?
    -.   .      ))

----------


## @

> 13000


      ?




> 


       ?

----------


## @

*umko*,   :



> ..  
> :
> 08/76.5      +   (/)
> 01/08   
> ,   /:
> 76.5/60   
> 19/60    .
> 68/19   
> 76.5/60  
> ...

----------


## @

* ..*,   



> ,  .

----------


## ..

.

----------


## @

* ..*,    



> .     -    13000

----------


## ..

> 


     .

----------


## @

> .


 :Smilie:

----------


## umko

> * ..*,


,       ?

----------


## ..

:Smilie:

----------


## umko

> 


         .    .   1 7.7

----------


## ..

> ,     .


.




> 13000        ,  .


      ?

----------


## umko

> .
> 
> 
>       ?


.
    3-5 .

----------


## ..

> .


             .

----------


## umko

> .


      ?

----------


## SlavaSlavina

. 
           ?
   ?

----------


## @

> .


..        ?  ?

----------


## ..

:Smilie: 
 01.01
 05.01  01.01

----------


## @

> 01.01
>  05.01  01.01


       ?         ?

----------


## ..

> 


 ?

----------


## @

> ?

----------


## @

> ?


     ,       ,  ?

----------


## ..

?

----------


## @

> ?


,   76.5   ,

----------


## ..

?   ?

----------


## umko

> 01.01
>  05.01  01.01


     ?
  ?
   , ..           .          .          .

----------


## ..

" "?       .

----------


## umko

> " "?       .


 .      .    -   .    ,        ,     -,   13000,  ..       ,     ,      ...

----------


## @

> ?


,   




> 


15000.

----------


## ..

> ..       ,     ,      ...


.        ?  ? 
  ,      .

----------


## ..

> ,


,           9    "" . :Smilie:

----------


## @

..         
 01.01 = 12711,86
 05.01  01.01

----------


## @

> 9


   ?

----------


## ..

.

----------


## umko

.
  +.                       ,      ,    .
   , ..    5 ,  , ,  . !                 ,         .    ,    ,     . 
  ,     .    .

----------


## umko

,           .
        1????
      05.01????

----------


## @

> 01.01 = 12711,86


     ?

----------


## ..

> ?


    .

----------


## ..

> ,         .


  ,         .



> 


    . :Smilie: 



> .


  . :Smilie:

----------


## umko

> ,         .
> 
>     .
> 
>   .


,             ,      ?

----------


## ..

.     ,  ""            :        .
   , , ,   :                     .

----------

:Embarrassment: !!!      .   1739427,96( 265336,47):   ,    .       1207627,12  
  ,  :1739427,96-265336,47
                                                 : 1207627,12
   30 .  .  60 .    .
   , ,,  -      (..  08?)   10       ?
,    97      .
    ,   ,          ? 
, . :Redface:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> .


   63 ,   12  ,               .     63 ,   51 (  )  ?
           ,    ?
 ,   ,  01 -  , 02 -   , 76.5 - , 60.2 - , ?

----------


## @

>

----------


## ..

> 63 ,   51 (  )  ?


     .    .



> ,   ,  01 -  , 02 -   , 76.5 - , 60.2 - , ?


.

----------

> !!!      .   1739427,96( 265336,47):   ,    .       1207627,12  
>   ,  :1739427,96-265336,47
>                                                  : 1207627,12
>    30 .  .  60 .    .
>    , ,,  -      (..  08?)   10       ?
> ,    97      .
> 
> , .


     ,    ,    !      .

----------

20.04.-   ( ). 1  . 
 . :   441750,        .   -. (   20.04),          .
:     .    .   ?(   -.   .   20.04.)      .

----------


## @

> .


..   ,        ?

----------


## @

> .



  ,     :     05.01 -  , 05.02 - ?

----------

> ..   ,        ?



 .  ..    ,          ,    ?
  ,                   ? 
         ,  ( .  )

----------


## S

,        .          ?   ,      ,      (      1 600 000 )      ?             .

----------


## @

> .  ..    ,          ,    ?


  -     ,  ,   ,      :Embarrassment: 




> 


 




>

----------

...
 ...  ,    ...
  - 718 800,  109646,76...
 ...2000
    998 815,95,  152425,66...     ...      ...  ...
   ...
1.               ?
2. 998 815,95-152 425,66=846 390,29-    (       )...          61 ..   .. .-  ,    1/61*100%=1,64.     846 390,29*1,64=13 880,80...      ?
3.  609 152,54*1,64=9 990,11-  ?
4.      159 420,86...   -   ...    ...      15 660,85-, -30993,05, -30 777,60...  ...    15660,85-      10 835,91,  - ...,       ?    ...         ...  ,            ?

76-51-159420,86- 
68/2-76/-24318,44-   
08-76-846390,29-     
19-76-152425,66-  
01-08-846390,29-  
20-02-13 880,80-  
76-76-15660,85-  
68-19-2388,94-   
76-76-30993,05- 
68-19-4727,76-   
76-76-8730,41-   
76-68-1331,76- 
76-51-22262,64-  
   ...            ?        ... ... ...

----------


## arli

.      , .      =906 779,66,    =1 094 002,87 (    =1 094 002,87).   ,     .     ?
p.s.        . 1.xls

----------


## Sweeetlana

, ,    .         3-  2012.
  ,     .       ,    ,     ,  (!)      ???      ,   76  76 .   -     ...   ?  3      4 .  ...   ??? ?

----------

,     19     /  ??

----------


## ..

19 ?   ...?

----------

/

----------


## vak

. 
  01     .       (  ).   .    .
:        ?

----------

> 


  .

----------


## svetuochek

)
    ( ,    ):
  12 .. (    ,   ),    900 ..,   8 ..,     (   600..),    :
1.   = 12..+900..+8..
2.   = 600 ..
?

   ( ,    ):
   .    600 ..         ,      - 450 .. (   ),  . () 50 ..    100 ..,    
1.   = 600 ..
2.   = 450 ..
?

----------


## svetuochek

.      12 ..       ?  ?

----------

,   :

1)      ? ( 91?)

2)   50%      .,    ??    ?

----------


## Domrach

> **
>  -  -        ( ).      - (     ).


    -             .          ?                .  -       ?

----------


## 1909

!
       ,    ?

       .     - 1083500,      1472967,00,  ..   1180,00.   400895,00.          08.2014.     .       . 18.2.          . 
  :

76  51 - 400895,00 -  
08  76 - 1427967,00 -  
01  08 -1427967,00  -    .       1427967,00,    1083500,00.

:
1.  1            .     ?
2.        ?       1180?
3.        ,     ?   ,     ?
4.    ? 
5.        46 ?   ,  3-   5-?

----------


## 150

!
     .   .  76   (   ,    )      ?
  .... ...   .       02 02,  01 01     ?   ?   ,         ,          1 8.2 :Redface:

----------

